# Whitchurch Asylum - April 2019



## Sean of Wales (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey, so not sure if this place even needs much of an introduction at this point since it's been covered loads already and I didn't get to see too much of the building (more on that later)


*WHITCHURCH HOSPITAL - APRIL 2019*
Whitchurch Hospital is a massive complex of buildings that was built in Cardiff in 1908, after ten years of construction and a whopping £350,000 to build. Covering 5 acres and housing over 750 patients across multiple wards, Whitchurch Hospital has served the town for more than a century before finally being closed in 2016, in favor of moving all services to Llandough. 

Most parts of the hospital are still in good condition to some extent, though the west ward has been closed since the 1980s and is in a far worse state than the rest of the complex.​
So after seeing how brilliant the place looked on here, me and some friends decided to go have a look at it. To our slight dismay there was a football game occurring on the green outside, making our chances of being spotted far more likely. After a walk around the outside fence we finally found our way in, leading us into the more decayed West ward. The place was in a state, with rotting floorboards, smashed-in windows and ivy creeping in through the doors. 

We'd planned on exploring more of the building and even taking a look at the water tower, but during our walk-through of the building we began hearing voices down a corridor near us. Now, on the one hand it was probably just fellow explorers but you can never be too careful, and I didn't quite fancy coming face to face with whoever it was. Me and my friends then retreated back to the area we'd come in. On our way there, there was an almighty BANG sound coming from somewhere nearby. At this point, I was bricking it. As someone who suffers from both anxiety and learning difficulties my brain was going into overdrive and my head was racing with all the possible outcomes of this. Was it police training? Was it some kids smashing the place up? Who knows, we never found out as we just bolted for the exit (quietly) and made our way out. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you see it) the security in this place is actually quite on the ball and we were greeted by a pair of security guards in the car park. They questioned us on what we were doing in there and after a brief chat on the events and a little warning, we went on our way and even bumped into some fellow explorers on our way out, who I saw leaving the building a few minutes later, maybe also caught.

So yeah, I didn't get to see loads of the place but it was still fantastic in there. I know brushing up against security is like half the experience of urbex but the fear and tension I felt at hearing the sounds and encountering the guards outside has put me off the more dangerous explores a bit. I might just stick to the more open and less secure areas from now on, it was a bit of an eye opener!

Anyway, onto the photos!​
























































































































Thanks for looking! Hope people have better luck than I do, although I suppose tighter security is a good thing so it has less of a chance to be trashed further.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 9, 2019)

This place is going down hill quick. We managed here when it was snowed in. Good work.


----------



## Wallasey (May 14, 2019)

nice to see the old bit of the place.

added bonus you are still around to put them on here


----------



## The Wombat (May 18, 2019)

nicely covered


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 18, 2019)

The site has suffered quite badly since the February school holidays this year. Security has increased quite a bit (although I won't go into details... forum rules and all that). 

The risk is that the cancer hospital next door would need to be evacuated in the event of a fire at this hospital and there has been a few recent attempts so the health board upped their game quickly - well when the police told them that they're not the private security for the hospital!

Anyway, enough of me boring you with that crap lol!

Don't let it put you off the more risky places, I think you just had some crap timing with this one. School holidays saw hundreds of kids going in daily smashing the place up.

Cheers for posting these up, that bloody wheelchair really does do the rounds!


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2019)

Like the shot of the brimble, nasty buggers, I liked it, Thanks


----------

